# Guess What's on My Line



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok All. Below is a video of me reeling something in. It's a two part series because it would have taken way too long to video the whole battle (plus it would have been really boring). As a back drop I am fishing with a 5' ultra light spinning rod with 6 lbs. mono. I'm holding the reel because at this point the beast had me spooled and I didn't want the line breaking off at the reel.

So&#8230;.care to guess what's on the end of my line? Maybe a soft shell turtle, a mersquatch (a cross between a mermaid and a sasquatch), a log, 20 lbs LMB...? Did I even get it in or did it end up breaking the line? It could be anything!!! Let the guessing game begin!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

pretty cool,not like big fish on light tackle


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Carp ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The kid from the milk carton?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if you were fishing in my parts id guess a bag of weed/coke or an illegal. imma guess an atlantian.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> if you were fishing in my parts id guess a bag of weed/coke or an illegal. imma guess an atlantian.


So...when were you going to invite me fishing?


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

suspence, and a whopper. a big 20lb female suspence is on the end of that line, maybe bedding. Better real it in quick! hehehe can't wait to see what it is though, i love fishing in ponds and sewers, and our rivers that may as well be ponds or sewers at this point. Just don't eat it, suspence has been known to cause cancer and other reproductive harm. Or was that just everything it ever ate?


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys! Actually treefork got it right! Sorry to keep you in suspence. Uploaded the first part and went to work. At work I realized I needed wifi to download the second part....and I don't have wifi at work! 

This is when my buddy picked up my phone again because the beast was finally getting closer to shore. There was about a 15 minute gap between takes. By this time a small crowd was gathering to see what the heck I had on my line. The kids kept getting tangled in my feet as I was running up and down the bank chasing it. But it was fun. We catch these things all the time. Not a treasured fish here in the US but still a blast to catch. Urban fishing at it's finest! 

Please note there is some faul language when we get it up on shore...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was quite a battle on the light tackle . It's great the whole thing is caught on video . Makes me want to fish carp . Probably more opportunity for them than bass here . I may have to broaden my approach .


----------

